# Profissão: Loureiro



## Zephirus

Olá, eis a minha dúvida, eu estou a fazer um estudo genealógico da minha família, e segundo ela, a profissão de um dos meus trisavôs era a de "loureiro", alguém sabe de alguma profissão do tipo? Porque eu nunca encontrei loureiro como profissão em lado nenhum.

Obrigado.

Ps: A minha família vem do Minho (Portugal)


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que seja uma pessoa que tabalha/planta loureiros, não?
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/loureiro


----------



## Carfer

'_Loureiro_' é um patronímico comum e um topónimo frequente em Portugal. Dessa profissão é que nunca ouvi falar. Não será erro? Encontrou essa referência nalgum documento escrito? 
É provável que o apelido esteja relacionado com a planta, mas não alcanço que especialidade poderá ela ter que justifique que dedicar-se a plantá-la fosse uma profissão. Nos sites dos dois arquivos distritais que abrangem o Minho (Braga e Viana do Castelo), entre mais de um milhar de referências a '_Loureiro_' não há um único registo que associe o termo a profissão.


----------



## machadinho

Se não for o que disse a Vanda, vai ver que é quem cria papagaios! Ou mesmo quem triunfou na vida e obteve tantas glórias que chegou a ter uma coleção de louros!


----------



## Archimec

Será _oleiro_?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Se não for o que disse a Vanda, vai ver que é quem cria papagaios! Ou mesmo quem triunfou na vida e obteve tantas glórias que chegou a ter uma coleção de louros!



Criar papagaios em Portugal como profissão?! Altamente improvável, é bicho raro por estes lados. Mesmo que se dedicasse à criação ou caça de pássaros em geral, a profissão diz-se '_passarinheiro_', ela própria também rara. Quanto à segunda hipótese, acredito que estará a ser irónico. Quem tem sucesso na sua terra habitualmente não emigra e se a tal profissão de '_loureiro_' desse dinheiro já alguém teria ouvido falar dela.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Criar papagaios em Portugal como profissão?! Altamente improvável, é bicho raro por estes lados. Mesmo que se dedicasse à criação ou caça de pássaros em geral, a profissão diz-se '_passarinheiro_', ela própria também rara. Quanto à segunda hipótese, acredito que estará a ser irónico. Quem tem sucesso na sua terra habitualmente não emigra e se a tal profissão de '_loureiro_' desse dinheiro já alguém teria ouvido falar dela.



Há excelentes razões para emigrar, sobretudo de países como Portugal, para além das razões exclusivamente económicas.


----------



## guihenning

Pode ser que não seja, mas também pensei em _oleiro._
Uma rápida pesquisa no Google encontrou absolutamente nada que relacione 'loureiro' a alguma profissão.


----------



## Zephirus

O que eu vos posso dizer é que não se trata de apelido, porque o nome dele era João de Barros, a minha genealogista disse que leu lá que a profissão dele é loureiro, se alguém perceber de letra antiga, eu posso passar o registo (é publico), talvez quem fez o registo quisesse dizer toureiro? Mas duvido, porque em Fafe nunca houve arena de touros que eu saiba.


----------



## Zephirus

Carfer said:


> Criar papagaios em Portugal como profissão?! Altamente improvável, é bicho raro por estes lados. Mesmo que se dedicasse à criação ou caça de pássaros em geral, a profissão diz-se '_passarinheiro_', ela própria também rara. Quanto à segunda hipótese, acredito que estará a ser irónico. Quem tem sucesso na sua terra habitualmente não emigra e se a tal profissão de '_loureiro_' desse dinheiro já alguém teria ouvido falar dela.


Só uma coisa a minha familia não emigrou, ficou na cidade de Fafe até à minha geração.


----------



## Carfer

Zephirus said:


> O que eu vos posso dizer é que não se trata de apelido, porque o nome dele era João de Barros, a minha genealogista disse que leu lá que a profissão dele é loureiro, se alguém perceber de letra antiga, eu posso passar o registo (é publico), talvez quem fez o registo quisesse dizer toureiro? Mas duvido, porque em Fafe nunca houve arena de touros que eu saiba.



Por curiosidade, sim, gostaria de ver.


----------



## patriota

Pode ser _coureiro_ também.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Ou _louceiro._


----------



## machadinho

Achei!  Oops! 



> loureira s.f. (sXVIII cf. AGC) -1 que ou quem procura agradar, seduzir (diz-se de mulher); coquete -2 pej. m.q. meretriz (Houaiss)



Nada contra.


----------



## guihenning

Sigamos esperando o registro.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Louro pra mim é papagaio.


----------



## Zephirus

Olá, eu irei postar aqui o registo, mas provavelmente não será hoje porque no meio de tantos registos e certidões eu não sei qual devo procurar, mas prometo que durante esta semana irei colocar aqui o registo, eu já mandei a mensagem à tal senhora que vos falei.


----------



## Zephirus

Para aqueles interessados no tal documento, acabei de fazer upload dele:

http://s7.postimg.org/lawwmueln/9_10_Casamento.jpg


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Sim, mas pode-nos dar algumas coordenadas sobre a localização da palavra em causa nesse documento?


----------



## Carfer

Há uma marca electrónica que foi sobreposta à reprodução do documento ou outra qualquer adulteração que dificulta a leitura do segmento inicial dessa palavra. Fora isso, o texto é perfeitamente legível e compreensível. Em todo o caso é possível concluir que o termo respeita a ambos os nubentes (reparem que está no plural) e, portanto, se se reporta a uma profissão ou ocupação, é dos dois e não apenas do marido. Embora não pareça ajustar-se ao que os caracteres aparentam, diria, por comparação com segmentos semelhantes que ocorrem noutros lugares do texto e porque essa era uma ocupação a que se dedicavam homens e mulheres e além disso muito comum nas zonas rurais do país, que é '_caseiros_'. '_Louceiros_' é outra possibilidade, mas não tenho ideia de se é plausível ou não. Não me consta que houvesse cerâmicas nessa zona, porém.
Tratei a imagem aumentando o contraste e o que resultou foi isto.



A ver se alguém tem outra ideia.


----------



## Zephirus

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sim, mas pode-nos dar algumas coordenadas sobre a localização da palavra em causa nesse documento?



Não sei aonde está a palavra, a minha genealogista não me disse, mas o utilizador Carfer encontrou-a.



Carfer said:


> Há uma marca electrónica que foi sobreposta à reprodução do documento ou outra qualquer adulteração que dificulta a leitura do segmento inicial dessa palavra. Fora isso, o texto é perfeitamente legível e compreensível. Em todo o caso é possível concluir que o termo respeita a ambos os nubentes (reparem que está no plural) e, portanto, se se reporta a uma profissão ou ocupação, é dos dois e não apenas do marido. Embora não pareça ajustar-se ao que os caracteres aparentam, diria, por comparação com segmentos semelhantes que ocorrem noutros lugares do texto e porque essa era uma ocupação a que se dedicavam homens e mulheres e além disso muito comum nas zonas rurais do país, que é '_caseiros_'. '_Louceiros_' é outra possibilidade, mas não tenho ideia de se é plausível ou não. Não me consta que houvesse cerâmicas nessa zona, porém.
> Tratei a imagem aumentando o contraste e o que resultou foi isto.View attachment 17257
> A ver se alguém tem outra ideia.



Peço desculpa pela marca, esses documentos são do Arquivo Distrital de Braga, estão disponíveis online, eu poderia pedir uma cópia fisica mas ficar-me-ia muito cara, pelo que me decidi ficar pelas cópias online, ainda estou na duvida do que um loureiro possa ser, mas posso ter algumas dicas, sei que algumas gerações antes a família tinha muito prestigio (século 17), um dos meus antepassados casou com uma nobre andaluza, entretanto na geração do meu pai a família já era pobre (século 20), o meu palpite vai para alguma forma de trabalho burguês, dado que tanto o filho desse João de Barros, como o neto eram comerciantes.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Zephirus said:


> a minha genealogista não me disse



Que luxo!


----------



## Zephirus

TheRealMcCoy said:
			
		

> Que luxo!



Estamos a desenvolver um trabalho de pesquisa genealogia da minha familia, não tenho ainda não tenho acesso ao processo inteiro incluindo os documentos transcritos porque o projecto ainda está em desenvolvimento, quando eu tiver tudo pago e quando ela realizar o trabalho por inteiro (estamos a fazer isto por fases), eu terei acesso a toda a documentação, e sim, é um luxo poder-se ter tempo e recursos para fazer uma pesquisa genealógica hoje em dia  .


----------



## Carfer

Bem... a coisa começa a resvalar para um campo que não é bem o objectivo deste forum. Não obstante, deixe-me explicar-lhe porque é que deduzo que seja _'caseiros_'. À primeira vista, a letra inicial não parece ser um '_c_' mas sim um '_l_'. A segunda tem todo o ar de ser um '_a'_ e a terceira pode ser um '_n_', um '_u_' ou um '_v_' (isto partindo do princípio, bem entendido, de que a marca electrónica não adulterou substancialmente os pixéis do texto original) . Se vir bem, mais abaixo, onde estão indicadas as testemunhas da cerimónia identificadas como '_lavradores caseiros_' 

, o '_c_' de caseiro tem uma forma que se desenvolve na vertical e que parece sugerir um '_l_'.  _'Lavrador_' (o que cultivava terra própria) e '_caseiro_' (o que cultivava terra arrendada) eram as ocupações agrícolas predominantes no Norte de Portugal no século XIX. Repare que é uma área de minifúndio e quase não havia aí nesse tempo indústria. A maioria das pessoas tinham as suas leiras que frequentemente complementavam com terra arrendada (os tais '_lavradores caseiros_', por isso. Veja aqui "_Na sua relação com a terra, os camponeses dividem-se em três grandes grupos: os lavradores, os caseiros e os jornaleiros. Esta divisão, porém, não é de forma alguma simples. Muitos caseiros possuem alguma terra própria, e muitos lavradores completam a sua exploração com uma ou outra leira arrendada"  http://analisesocial.ics.ul.pt/documentos/1223473756O0vVF0za2Ka66AD3.pdf_.). As mulheres ou não trabalhavam ou dedicavam-se também às lides da terra, razão por que '_louceiro_' ou outra profissão artesanal me parece pouco provável e repare que a profissão do seu trisavô era também a da sua trisavó, o que estreita substancialmente o campo das hipóteses possíveis. Havia comércio, claro, mas não me ocorre nenhum ramo que caiba naquele termo.
Tenho uma teoria, obviamente especulativa, mas que o instinto me diz que provavelmente é correcta: a de que o padre ia escrever '_lavradores caseiros_',  situação tão frequente em Quinchães (a freguesia onde casaram) que nessas páginas do livro de assentos essa é a profissão claramente dominante, quando se apercebeu de que os noivos não tinham terra própria e eram, pois, apenas '_caseiros_'. E então emendou, embora a emenda não seja muito perceptível por causa da marca . Isso explicaria porque as três primeiras letras podem ser lidas '_lav_'. Esta é a minha tese, mas não tenho meio de ir mais além.


----------



## Zephirus

Carfer said:


> Bem... a coisa começa a resvalar para um campo que não é bem o objectivo deste forum. Não obstante, deixe-me explicar-lhe porque é que deduzo que seja _'caseiros_'. À primeira vista, a letra inicial não parece ser um '_c_' mas sim um '_l_'. A segunda tem todo o ar de ser um '_a'_ e a terceira pode ser um '_n_', um '_u_' ou um '_v_' (isto partindo do princípio, bem entendido, de que a marca electrónica não adulterou substancialmente os pixéis do texto original) . Se vir bem, mais abaixo, onde estão indicadas as testemunhas da cerimónia identificadas como '_lavradores caseiros_' View attachment 17259, o '_c_' de caseiro tem uma forma que se desenvolve na vertical e que parece sugerir um '_l_'.  _'Lavrador_' (o que cultivava terra própria) e '_caseiro_' (o que cultivava terra arrendada) eram as ocupações agrícolas predominantes no Norte de Portugal no século XIX. Repare que é uma área de minifúndio e quase não havia aí nesse tempo indústria. A maioria das pessoas tinham as suas leiras que frequentemente complementavam com terra arrendada (os tais '_lavradores caseiros_', por isso. Veja aqui "_Na sua relação com a terra, os camponeses dividem-se em três grandes grupos: os lavradores, os caseiros e os jornaleiros. Esta divisão, porém, não é de forma alguma simples. Muitos caseiros possuem alguma terra própria, e muitos lavradores completam a sua exploração com uma ou outra leira arrendada"  http://analisesocial.ics.ul.pt/documentos/1223473756O0vVF0za2Ka66AD3.pdf_.). As mulheres ou não trabalhavam ou dedicavam-se também às lides da terra, razão por que '_louceiro_' ou outra profissão artesanal me parece pouco provável e repare que a profissão do seu trisavô era também a da sua trisavó, o que estreita substancialmente o campo das hipóteses possíveis. Havia comércio, claro, mas não me ocorre nenhum ramo que caiba naquele termo.
> Tenho uma teoria, obviamente especulativa, mas que o instinto me diz que provavelmente é correcta: a de que o padre ia escrever '_lavradores caseiros_',  situação tão frequente em Quinchães (a freguesia onde casaram) que nessas páginas do livro de assentos essa é a profissão claramente dominante, quando se apercebeu de que os noivos não tinham terra própria e eram, pois, apenas '_caseiros_'. E então emendou, embora a emenda não seja muito perceptível por causa da marca . Isso explicaria porque as três primeiras letras podem ser lidas '_lav_'. Esta é a minha tese, mas não tenho meio de ir mais além.



É uma hipótese, mas nesse tempo não se usavam parênteses ou riscos para fazer emendas? Mas também é possível que fosse outra coisa certo? Entre os tais antepassados nobres e estes só se passou mais ou menos século e meio. Seria possível eles terem uma profissão de prestigio dado o historial da família, e essa profissão ser "loureiro"? Então o reverso, seria isso possível, exemplo uma família cair na desgraça e tornar-se uma família de caseiros? É preciso ter em consideração que algum sentimento feudalismo e um sistema de castas imperou em Portugal até aos inícios do século 20, por muito desgraçados que fossem o que importava era o sangue.

EDIT: Esqueci me de dizer mas também ser o caso de loureiro ser uma profissão sem nenhum de privilégio tipico de alguém sem nenhum status.


----------



## Carfer

Zephirus said:


> É uma hipótese, mas nesse tempo não se usavam parênteses ou riscos para fazer emendas? Mas também é possível que fosse outra coisa certo?



Sim, claro, e em bom rigor até deveriam ser ressalvadas, mas talvez o padre não tenha achado necessário, naquela época e naquele meio rural, por lhe parecer que a leitura seria óbvia. Imagino que as preocupações com o rigor também não fossem grandes. Repare que na época não havia registo civil (trata-se de assentos da Igreja) e a necessidade de prova documental do estado de casado também devia ser escassa visto que o meio era pequeno, todos se conheciam e as pessoas pouco saíam dele.



Zephirus said:


> Entre os tais antepassados nobres e estes só se passou mais ou menos século e meio. Seria possível eles terem uma profissão de prestigio dado o historial da família, e essa profissão ser "loureiro"? Então o reverso, seria isso possível, exemplo uma família cair na desgraça e tornar-se uma família de caseiros? É preciso ter em consideração que algum sentimento feudalismo e um sistema de castas imperou em Portugal até aos inícios do século 20, por muito desgraçados que fossem o que importava era o sangue.



Não lhe posso responder a isso com a certeza que pretende, como é óbvio. Contudo, famílias nobres ou de importância costumavam deixar outros registos, directos ou indirectos. Talvez procurando os possa encontrar e confirmar ou infirmar essa ideia. Agora '_loureiro_' como profissão é que nunca ouvi.


----------



## anaczz

A mim pareceu ser louceiros ou, mesmo, loiceiros, mas as ponderações do Carfer, sobre a pouca probabilidade de a mulher ser também artesã, fazem sentido.
Aqui, uma lista de profissões populares antigas (loiceiros e loiseiros constam). Lanceiros também daria, mas não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Archimec

Também leio_ louceiros, _ou_ loiceiros, _como a anaczz propõe.


----------



## Zephirus

Não sei mais o que esperar, a teoria do Carfer é boa e é a mais provável, mas será que não existe uma maneira de comprovar isso? Carfer quando falou em registos directos ou indirecto estaria a falar do quê? A família é gigantesca, a maior senão uma das maiores familias Barros no mundo, devo procurar outro membro da família que tenha mais conhecimento ou existe algum tipo especifico de documento em especial que me possa esclarecer esta duvida?


----------



## Carfer

Zephirus said:


> Não sei mais o que esperar, a teoria do Carfer é boa e é a mais provável, mas será que não existe uma maneira de comprovar isso? Carfer quando falou em registos directos ou indirecto estaria a falar do quê? A família é gigantesca, a maior senão uma das maiores familias Barros no mundo, devo procurar outro membro da família que tenha mais conhecimento ou existe algum tipo especifico de documento em especial que me possa esclarecer esta duvida?



Pode tentar encontrar nos arquivos paroquiais (*) dos anos a seguir ao casamento os registos dos baptismos dos filhos, por exemplo (naquela altura as pessoas tinham muitos, não deverá ser difícil encontrá-los). Além de terem muitos filhos, na aldeia não nascia muita gente, os assentos deverão de ser poucos, muitos deles respeitarão à sua família,não lhe vão dar muito trabalho. É possível que num desses registos conste a profissão do seu trisavô de forma legível, o que esclarecerá a dúvida que nos ocupa, e certamente que vai encontrar outra informação interessante.
Se a família era rica, então seguramente que haverá contratos e negócios documentados (compras, vendas, partilhas de heranças, inventários,veja os livros dos notários no arquivo distrital) e, eventualmente, referências na imprensa local. Era a esses registos indirectos que me referia. As pessoas deixam quase sempre rasto. Mas acho que tenho de ficar por aqui. Estamos a sair claramente do âmbito do forum.

(*) Estes registos também estão no arquivo distrital, como todos os que existiam nas igrejas e respeitavam ao registo civil dos cidadãos.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> os assentos deverão de (?) ser poucos


----------



## guihenning

Emprega-se _dever_ + *de* quando se indica uma suposição ou probabilidade.


----------



## Carfer

Exactamente. Ao contrário do que supõe, é bom português. Nesse caso '_dever_' não significa que são efectivamente poucos, significa que eu suponho que serão poucos. E quando _'dever'_ tem o significado de suposição admite a preposição '_de_'. Pode confirmar aqui https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/dever-de/4260

P.S. Cruzei-me com o guihenning


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

guihenning said:


> Emprega-se _dever_ + *de* quando se indica uma suposição ou probabilidade.





Carfer said:


> Exactamente. Ao contrário do que supõe, é bom português. Nesse caso '_dever_' não significa que são efectivamente poucos, significa que eu suponho que serão poucos. E quando _'dever'_ tem o significado de suposição admite a preposição '_de_'. Pode confirmar aqui https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/dever-de/4260



O Ciberdúvidas não é a Bíblia, e mesmo essa... O verbo "dever", neste contexto, pressupõe, clara e suficientemente, que se trata de uma suposição, não é preciso acrescentar-lhe mais nada. O facto de Camões utilizar essa expressão não faz dela melhor português. Mais: essa expressão não é comum a todos os estratos sociais cuja língua nativa é o português, e, se quer que lhe diga a verdade, até é motivo para alguma derrisão, noutros.


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> O Ciberdúvidas não é a Bíblia, e mesmo essa... O verbo "dever", neste contexto, pressupõe, clara e suficientemente, que se trata de uma suposição, não é preciso acrescentar-lhe mais nada.



Pois não, mas, com sua licença, posso e quero acrescentar. E estou em boa companhia!


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> O Ciberdúvidas não é a Bíblia, e mesmo essa... O verbo "dever", neste contexto, pressupõe, clara e suficientemente, que se trata de uma suposição, não é preciso acrescentar-lhe mais nada. O facto de Camões utilizar essa expressão não faz dela melhor português. Mais: essa expressão não é comum a todos os estratos sociais cuja língua nativa é o português, e, se quer que lhe diga a verdade, até é motivo para alguma derrisão, noutros.



Deduzo, portanto, que na sua opinião, o português que devemos usar é o que corresponder ao menor denominador comum! Deitamos fora Camões, Vieira (que você também não aprecia), Régio e muitos mais! Não faço ideia de quais sejam os estratos sociais onde o uso da preposição provoca derrisão - e, se quer saber, estou-me nas tintas para a derrisão e para esses estratos - e ainda menos de quem sejam os "outros" além desses "todos".


----------



## mglenadel

É na quinta linha abaixo do traço horizontal na página esquerda? Depois dos nomes dos nubentes? A mim parece "*solteiros*". Nem ele era viúvo, nem ela viúva...


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Deduzo, portanto, que na sua opinião, o português que devemos usar é o que corresponder ao menor denominador comum! Deitamos fora Camões, Vieira (que você também não aprecia), Régio e muitos mais! Não faço ideia de quais sejam os estratos sociais onde o uso da preposição provoca derrisão - e, se quer saber, estou-me nas tintas para a derrisão e para esses estratos - e ainda menos de quem sejam os "outros" além desses "todos".



Bem, parece que o senhor é tão preconceituoso como algumas dessas pessoas. José Régio é um escritor de primeira ordem, na minha opinião.


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> É na quinta linha abaixo do traço horizontal na página esquerda? Depois dos nomes dos nubentes? A mim parece "*solteiros*". Nem ele era viúvo, nem ela viúva...



Foi a primeira hipótese que me ocorreu, até porque hoje essa menção seria obrigatória, mas afastei-a porque no assento está expressamente dito que eles eram solteiros (é logo a palavra que precede a que nos suscita a dúvida) e, além disso, ajusta-se ainda pior ao texto escrito uma vez que supõe dois caracteres altos, com haste, na terceira e quarta posição, que os que lá constam aparentam não ter.
É na página da direita, assento nº 9, quinta linha:
"_Aos onze dias do mês de Outubro do ano de mil oitocentos e oitenta, nesta paroquial igreja de S. Martinho de Quinchães, concelho de Fafe, Diocese de Braga, na minha presença compareceram os nubentes João de Barros e Florinda Lopes, solteiros, *xxx(?)*eiros..._" (adaptei a grafia ao português moderno. É que tenho um problema no teclado, tenho de me socorrer do corrector automático e imagine a confusão que ele faria se reproduzisse a grafia da época)

Há ainda outra razão, a da sistemática adoptada pelo celebrante. Se observar os demais assentos que constam da imagem, ele identifica sempre as profissões de todos os intervenientes nas cerimónias que assim estaria omissa. 



TheRealMcCoy said:


> Bem, parece que o senhor é tão preconceituoso como algumas dessas pessoas. José Régio é um escritor de primeira ordem, na minha opinião.



Curioso esse seu entendimento porque Régio, que também aprecio, é precisamente um dos que escrevia '_dever de'. _Não precisa de ir procurar mais longe a confirmação, é um dos autores citados no post do Ciberdúvidas, que dá como exemplo «As Encruzilhadas de Deus», pág. 100,
_Quando a manhã nasceu
Eu *devia de ter* um vago olhar louco._"


----------



## mglenadel

Então é na 6ª linha?

"…solteiros, *la*-
*oradores caseiros…"
*
é o que vejo. La(b)oradores?


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> Então é na 6ª linha?
> 
> "…solteiros, *la*-
> *oradores caseiros…"
> 
> é o que vejo.*



Não, é do lado direito. Está a ler do esquerdo e aí, de facto, o que está escrito é '_lavradores caseiros_'. Aliás, essa é a razão principal porque eu acho que é '_caseiros_', reportando-me às quatro qualidades de agricultores mais comuns na época: _'lavradores', 'caseiros', 'lavradores caseiros' e 'jornaleiros_'.


----------



## mglenadel

Vejo:

"…José Antonio da Silva, e Emilia(?) de Jesus D'Oliveira, solteiros, lavradores caseiros, ambos de idade de vinte e dois anos, naturaes e moradores d'esta Freguesia…"


----------



## mglenadel

Ah, na página direita.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Curioso esse seu entendimento porque Régio, que também aprecio, é precisamente um dos que escrevia '_dever de'. _Não precisa de ir procurar mais longe a confirmação, é um dos autores citados no post do Ciberdúvidas, que dá como exemplo «As Encruzilhadas de Deus», pág. 100,
_Quando a manhã nasceu
Eu *devia de ter* um vago olhar louco._"[/QUOTE]

Eu não disse que essa expressão não tem curso corrente, o que eu disse e reafirmo é que soa mal, na medida em que é redundante.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Deitamos fora Camões, Vieira (que você também não aprecia), Régio e muitos mais!



Nunca emiti nenhum juízo de valor sobre a obra do Pe. António Vieira, disse apenas que não é um escritor que eu aprecie particularmente, e já agora acrescento, em virtude do excesso de recursos retóricos que utiliza nas suas obras.


----------

